# What character from "The Breakfast Club" do you most relate to?



## Trout (Feb 15, 2014)

So, I checked the forums for this, and the ones that specifically ask this question (and not a guess the type of the characters in the movie) was made in early 2012, so I figured now is as good a time to bring it back, as any.

For me, I'd consider myself a mix between Brian and Allison. I'm super nerdy, but also super socially awkward.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Did the other characters even call Allison by her name in the movie?

l don't remember it being mentioned.

l'm a mix.


----------



## Trout (Feb 15, 2014)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Did the other characters even call Allison by her name in the movie?
> 
> l don't remember it being mentioned.
> 
> l'm a mix.


Yes, once:

BRIAN: Then I assume Allison and I are better people than you guys, huh? Us weirdos...

And yes, I went through the entire script using F3 to see how many times Allison was used, and as far as I can tell that's the only time her name is spoken. The rest was actions and to signify she was speaking.


----------



## Metal Fish (Jan 3, 2014)

I couldn't relate to any of them. The only one I even liked was Allison. Bender and Andrew were douchebags, Clair was kinda dumb, and Brian was incredibly boring.


----------



## Trout (Feb 15, 2014)

Metal Fish said:


> I couldn't relate to any of them. The only one I even liked was Allison. Bender and Andrew were douchebags, Clair was kinda dumb, and Brian was incredibly boring.


Huh, really? I feel as if Bender was one of the most likeable characters. Sure in the beginning, he seemed like a one-dimensional dick, but he was incredibly witty and intelligent; and really, the jerkass personal was mostly due to the fact his parents were abusing the shit out of him.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I can't really say that I am like any of those characters, not even remotely.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

allison. (with maaaaybe a little sprinkle of brian and a very tiny sprinkle of claire.)

i have a postcard with a photo of allison on my fridge with this saying, in fact.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Alright, l admit it. l only relate to Allison. l thought so even while watching the movie, and l didn't even like it that much.

l don't know if l should laugh or cry because l didn't know her name was Allison, l feel as if my world has been shattered lol.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I feel like a mix between Brian and Allison. I completely understand the pressure Brian feels to succeed. I feel the same pressure, but his pressure seemed to be put on by his family, while my pressure is self-inflicted. My family is very supportive, which is good because I put enough pressure on myself. I'm also like Allison because I'm just an odd person. I'm not completely like her, but I understand her as I've felt like an outcast at times and I can be quite awkward. She seems to live in her head a lot, which I do.


----------

